# lightweight freeride bikes - Post 'em here



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Kinda like jumbo shrimp, i know, but i'm looking to start a new weight conscious freeride build in the off season and need some inspiration.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

giant Reign X
specialized SX trail
iron horse 6.6
SC bullit

those are the best bikes that dont cost a ton. i love my reign X there is a reason why they sold out so quickly


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

Dont mind the reflectors this pic is old. I upgraded parts.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

How bout the weights? I'm sure the OP is looking for a guage so to speak...


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

lightweight FR bikes are kind of pointless in my opinion
DH bikes are another story


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Guy over on the Kona forums got a stinky primo that weighs like 35lbs or somthing...


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

coiler8 said:


> How bout the weights? I'm sure the OP is looking for a guage so to speak...


Ya weights, gotta have weights. AND pics


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

36 pounds as shown. definitely a point to LW freeride bikes. very nimble, easy to flick around, can pedal it all day, bunnyhops up 4 stairs easily and i'm by no means a bunnyhop king.

i'm a fan of coil, but i'd guess if you went float/dhx air instead of van/coil it would be 90% as good and another 2 pounds lighter.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

euroford said:


> 36 pounds as shown. definitely a point to LW freeride bikes. very nimble, easy to flick around, can pedal it all day, bunnyhops up 4 stairs easily and i'm by no means a bunnyhop king.


Yup, that's what i'm looking for


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

euroford said:


> 36 pounds as shown. definitely a point to LW freeride bikes. very nimble, easy to flick around, can pedal it all day, bunnyhops up 4 stairs easily and i'm by no means a bunnyhop king.
> 
> i'm a fan of coil, but i'd guess if you went float/dhx air instead of van/coil it would be 90% as good and another 2 pounds lighter.


BTW, watcha got for a wheelset there?


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Trying to get my demo 7 to 38 pounds


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Jwind said:


> BTW, watcha got for a wheelset there?


azonic outlaws relaced with DT comp spokes and alum nipples. nice weight savings, feel allot better too. a good path to a reasonably strong/light wheel on the cheap.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

34.5 pounds.

Climbs alright for being a non-platform single pivot that is two sizes to small....Rips on the downhills, drops, tech, all-mountain, whatever. I race on it, I freeride on it, a trail ride on it, even a little urban when my hardtail is under the weather. Light is sexy.


----------



## t-dawg (Jul 26, 2006)

andrewpaloosa were you up in MN for a collegit (I don't know how to spell that) race and you buried yourself off that whale?


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*Gemini*

Here's my Gemini reborn. It was my 4x bike for a season. As pictured, I think somewhere around 35.5 lbs, but that is with trailbike tires and eggbeaters...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

bang you guys rock some light bikes, mine is around 43 lbs


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

t-dawg said:


> andrewpaloosa were you up in MN for a collegit (I don't know how to spell that) race and you buried yourself off that whale?


Yeah dude, that was me. A little too zesty, I guess I was goin for the whole whale. Fun race. What bike were you on?


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

She was 37lb with this setup...


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

*mmm*



El Gordo said:


> She was 37lb with this setup...


i do like that tranny of yours,nice rig man:thumbsup:


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks.. I am building a Blindside now, but dont think its gonna be to light:nono:


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

never weighed `er but it is almost too light.








a more rip-able setup








light and very rip-able








sorry, I don`t know how much they weigh. I think I remember the white one being around 16kg.


----------



## jappo (Oct 8, 2006)

I see you got rid of the scott equilizer shock. How does it perform with the DHX air can?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

The Reign XO.

I'm a solid Iron Horse fan myself, but the Reign has a serious market pinch as far as weight, travel, and build.

It's a beefy build, a great price, and 6.7" of travel that weighs in at 31lbs.

I might have to look into getting of these bikes as my next ride.


----------



## whattree? (Nov 2, 2005)

Those Scotts are sick


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

37 lbs as she sits, 34 with crossmax sx's running tubeless.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> The Reign XO.
> It's a beefy build, a great price, and 6.7" of travel that weighs in at 31lbs.


So how much for a Reign XO that weighs 31 lbs? I'm guessing not cheap, or very burly for that matter. I'm having a hard time getting my 4x bike that light...


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

dbabuser said:


> So how much for a Reign XO that weighs 31 lbs? I'm guessing not cheap, or very burly for that matter. I'm having a hard time getting my 4x bike that light...


haha yea, my spec. hardrock SSed out doesnt even weigh 31 LBS....its close to 33


----------



## flynnet (May 19, 2007)

Weighs in at 34-1/2 pounds. Although when I throw the chainguide on she will be another pound heavier.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*When you say light*

I know you really mean 40+ :thumbsup: 
Its my do it all bike xc,am,fr,dh and even hit up the bmx park 

My guess as of now (with set up in picture) shes 42-43ish
The FRO 909 is a killller :eekster:

I say she jumps pretty damn well too


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Stinky Primo, custom built - 37.3 lbs

With old hubs, pedals, rear derraileur & shifter, now changed with Hope Pro II hubs, DMR V12 mag pedals, X.9 rear derr & X.7 rear shifter (sorry, no current pics):










Could go two lbs down just by changing to single ply tires, but I don't want to make compromises in that area.

Marko


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Ibex Zone FR1 at 38lbs... picture is 39lbs with Maxxis Minions...

Frame : Custom White Ibex Zone FR-1
Shock : Manitou Swinger 6 Way
Fork : Devolved Manitou Sherman Slider Plus
Fr Derailer : Shimano Deore
Rr Derailer : Shimano XT
Shifters : Shimano LX
Brakes : Hayes Stroker Trail
Tyres : 2.5 WTB Dissent Race
Wheelset : Azonic Outlaws White
Crankset : Truvativ Holzefeller with FSA bash
BB : Truvativ Howitzer Team
Cockpit : Truvativ Hussefelt
Headset : FSA Pig DH Pro
Pedals : Shimano 737
Saddle : WTB Rocket V
Rear Axle : Azonic Momentum Axle
Grips : Azonic Love Handles


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

38ish. not too shabby for all the steel involved...


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> 38ish. not too shabby for all the steel involved...


damn that is one trick bike:thumbsup:


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

A hair over 36 as shown, I toss my Z1 on some times to get it even lower on days I don't need the 66.


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

umm she wieghs in about 38, tires weigh it down along with dh tubes


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

*haha*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> 38ish. not too shabby for all the steel involved...


thats [email protected]$king sic man,that is one pimped out ride, :thumbsup:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

35 pounds on the dot and excellent.


----------



## Td72 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hot damn there are some really sweet bikes in here!! I really like the Bottlerocket's myself, I kinda wish that they were 6" in rear travel, but that's just me. If I can ever get it together, I think that that is the frame that I'd like to move up to. If I had more money for a complete I think I'd be going for an IH 6point series or the Reign X1.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

holy **** wch... nice bike!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Reign Xs are one of the sickest bikes ever!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

WCH that is the dopest rig I have ever seen. LOVE the fork lowers.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

more of my nic  Round about 37 lbs.


----------



## rd3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Sinister Splinter MX at 33.8 lbs


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

My sx trail as pictured 37.5lbs once I change a few things out it will be 34-35lbs










and my light [email protected] 31 lbs


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, are those old Hopes on your sinister?

In my case, I have a medium 06 RFX with the DHXc and a Z1 Light on the front, about 35-36 maybe. V2 vented up front and an M4 rear, 1x9.

The gf has a small 05 RFX with the 07 Z1 RC2 anniversary, HV Rp23, and a lighter build.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dowst said:


> WCH that is the dopest rig I have ever seen. LOVE the fork lowers.


brad over at nemesis project polished them up for me...


----------



## rd3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Wow, are those old Hopes on your sinister?


Yes, they are Hope minis with power clamps, running 185mm rotors.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

38ish Socom with front derailer


----------



## Bolym (Jun 11, 2007)

My baby. 32lbs, and could be made ALOT lighter.

Before any of you say anything about short travel, short travel rules. And I ride DH, FR, Trail, Dirt Jumps, XC on it. It does everything.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

What frame is it? What spec?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

norbar said:


> What frame is it? What spec?


I was expecting a completely out of whack post here sooner or later.


----------



## Bolym (Jun 11, 2007)

Norbar, you on about mine?

It's a Blur 4X. 
Pike 454
DT 5.1 on Hope Pro 2
The rest is the FR kit from SC.

Handles like a dream, more than enough for the stuff we have round here (England/Wales). I love it. Most of the DH/FR stuff we have here is pretty twisty, and my buddies on their big 8inchers struggle like hell. I breeze everything (probably helps learning to ride properly in a forest with VERY tightly packed trees).


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Jerk what is out of whack in my post? I'm just curious cuz it was a nice idea for techy euro trails. I've got a jocker xc(which is actualy a am bike so I see why they changed it name 1 year after ) and was thinking about beefing it up.

Thx Bolym. Ehh I wish I had the $$$ for like 10 bikes. Maybe I'll sell a kidney?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Norbar, it wasn't your post tht was out of whack.


----------



## Bolym (Jun 11, 2007)

What was out of whack about mine then? (if it was mine).

Norbar, same, I wish I could have 10 bikes as well. But hey, I did have two (Coiler and a Spesh FSR XC), but sold them both for the Blur. Thing was, I hardly ever rode the Coiler, because it was just too much travel for most of the stuff around here, and I couldnt justify the weight. Now I have a bike that does the job of both bikes it replaced, and better.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I'm at 2 now and getting ready to buy a dj thing this winter but that will be probably my last buy for looong time as I start living on my own from april and will have an empty apartment with no furniture so no more new bikes for some time (and no car :/)


----------



## Bolym (Jun 11, 2007)

Aww that sucks a bit.

I'm looking for a dj hardtail actually. Something to sharpen the skills up on, but it's nothing urgent. 

Anyway, dragging this back on topic. One of my riding buddies has as a Commencal Mini DH, which is pretty light, and is absolutely brilliant (I even toyed with getting one).


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I thought a bit about the mini dh for techy trails(almost all where I ride) but since that I've decided I want to do some heavy dh racing and found an amazing deal on a Lapierre dh-230


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

ilikemybike011 said:


> 35 pounds on the dot and excellent.


Sweet Bike Mang!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

I have a SC Bullit with a Roloff that is 37.8 lbs. I have know idea if that is heavy or light and don't really care. It is a blast to ride!


----------



## ScBullitFr3rider (Sep 6, 2007)

This is my setup i first used, it was almost exactly 37.7 pounds on the scale....
"girlfriend pictured in the background not included"


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

I bought this bike off a kid in Mass, who is aparently pretty good and on the e13 team (the pic is off their website)

it is an 01? iron horse he built for 4x/ds. It has a fox 36 on it now. never had it on a scale and I dont have any pics of it now, but it is definitly sub 35lbs. I prefer short travel light freeride bikes for everything except for maybe on a pump track.


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

ScBullitFr3rider said:


> This is my setup i first used, it was almost exactly 37.7 pounds on the scale....
> "girlfriend pictured in the background not included"


why the krads for tires? just curious


----------



## ScBullitFr3rider (Sep 6, 2007)

basikbiker said:


> why the krads for tires? just curious


I do alot of urban and i race at the local bmx track against the guys with 24's lol. I slap on my 2.5/2.7 nevegals when i go to resorts


----------



## Bolym (Jun 11, 2007)

That's one sweet SX. Loving the colours on it. Good job.

Must be a hoot to ride.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Probably the heaviest "light" bike at 41lbs, but built to handle my 210 lbs. of gack. (Syncros pedals don't help...  )


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Probably the heaviest "light" bike at 41lbs, but built to handle my 210 lbs. of gack. (Syncros pedals don't help...  )


you could probably shave 80 to 90 pounds off that thing by poppin the seat off... and throwing on a lighter race saddle.

i do very much like your build though.


----------



## t-dawg (Jul 26, 2006)

I was on the gimp the steel single speed


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice BR CLiff real nice... I am building a new Blindside now.. Hope Crazy Fred approves....


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

heres my do-it-all bike at 34.4 lbs, can lighten about 2lbs with better parts

heres my DH/FR bike at 42.7


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

t-dawg said:


> I was on the gimp the steel single speed


Man, that bike was so cool...You were rippin on it too.


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

Coley said:


> heres my do-it-all bike at 34.4 lbs, can lighten about 2lbs with better parts
> 
> heres my DH/FR bike at 42.7


did you lower the travel on that 888?
(nice bikes by the way lovin the stinky)


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

nice bikes


----------



## Lumagent Morple (Sep 19, 2005)

rd3, what exactly are the power clamps you have there on your mini's?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Power clamps tie the two caliper halves together.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Lumagent Morple said:


> rd3, what exactly are the power clamps you have there on your mini's?


The old Minis were two piece and there was no bolt at the top of the caliper, so under hard braking, the caliper would separate slightly. The clamps held it together there. All solved with the mono line.


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

Tj Pope said:


> did you lower the travel on that 888?
> (nice bikes by the way lovin the stinky)


No, it comes in 170mm form, i was gonna take the spacers out to raise the travel to 200mm but that would take away from the geometry i love, and THANKS SO MUCH ON THE COMPLIMENT all i hear around here are how stinky's are pieces of crap, outdated, weak etc. so ya appreciate the compliment


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think the 200mm 888 also has longer compression rods... I'm not sure you can covert the 170mm to 200mm just by pulling out spacers...


----------



## t-dawg (Jul 26, 2006)

Andrewpalooza said:


> Man, that bike was so cool...You were rippin on it too.


yeah its a good little bike. Dude you were rippin it I didn't believe it that you tried to gap that.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

t-dawg said:


> yeah its a good little bike. Dude you were rippin it I didn't believe it that you tried to gap that.


Thanks dude. Yeah, bad idea in retrospect, but whatever....

I'm headed out to North Carolina to race this weekend, really stoked for that...


----------



## Redhit (Jan 24, 2004)

Got mine down to 31.5 lbs

-Swinger 4 way
-Nixon Super Air Fork(4lbs)
-Avid Juicy 7" Rotors
-Single track rims on Hope hubs with Kenda Small Block 2.35 tires (DH tube rear, XC front)
-Thomson seatpost
-Sram XO Shortcage + shifter
-Diety Bar and stem 25.4 with shim
-Race Face XC cranks with Atomlabs aircorps pedals


----------



## ScBullitFr3rider (Sep 6, 2007)

Got mine down to 31.5 lbs
-Swinger 4 way
-Nixon Super Air Fork(4lbs)
-Avid Juicy 7" Rotors
-Single track rims on Hope hubs with Kenda Small Block 2.35 tires (DH tube rear said:


> just wondering why you got the bars in 25.4 instead of 31.8 in the first place? were they from another bike or is there that much of a significant gram loss there?


----------



## Redhit (Jan 24, 2004)

Left over perfectly good stem, probably will replace later on with a Thomson or soemething similar


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I think the 200mm 888 also has longer compression rods... I'm not sure you can covert the 170mm to 200mm just by pulling out spacers...


 are you sure? when i was at garageworks getting new springs in i asked and he said that they would just have to take out some spacers and switch out a part really quick (maybe that was the compression rods, but i thought it would take longer then a couple minutes to replace that......) what ever though


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Redhit said:


> Got mine down to 31.5 lbs
> 
> -Swinger 4 way
> -Nixon Super Air Fork(4lbs)
> ...


dam, that's a light BR! I think A BR would be just the ticket, I just wich it had 6+ inches of rear wheel travel .


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

My do it all bike, well actually, my only bike:bluefrown: -


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

the green scott bike snd the blue sxt are my favorites, the purple stinky is sick too


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

It's kind of my DH race/light FR/little bit of urban rig.

38.5lbs.


















Still to come, flat bars, ti coil spring as well as evolver rear shock(for different terrain), lighter tires(current are 1400g a piece) likely to be Blue Groove 2.5 race/Nevagal 2.35 race for winter , gravity light cranks, Nokon housing, PowerChords der. cable, full XO shiftin with lighter pulleys, full ceramic bearings, Ti spindles for the MG-1's, Ti bolts in the fork, stem, dropouts, shock mount, and such, alluminum bolts in low stress areas such as the seat clamp and seatpost.

We'll see how light it goes.

New project is this guy:










Previous build had it at 38lbs, then 34lbs. The goal is a 6" travel 30lb bike with off the shelf parts.


















-Kevin


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

bmxconvert said:


> It's kind of my DH race/light FR/little bit of urban rig.
> 
> 38.5lbs.
> 
> ...


like the use of the session 10 swingarm for a prop.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> like the use of the session 10 swingarm for a prop.


I've got a Travis Triple Ti bike stand as well.


















-Kevin


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

how do you guys make your bikes so heavy with singlecrown forks and little freeride frames?

my older model dhr only weighs 39.34 lbs... 

y'all got some work to do.


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

*SX and Reign X.1*

The SX pictured I had down at 35.3 lbs last summer before I sold it. My reign x.1 pictured is somewhere between 35 & 36 lbs. Although I'd consider both of these more AM bikes. A light freeride would be more like slapping a 66 on the reign which would probably raise the weight up a bit.

Can't say enough good things about the Reign X.1, I've used it at resorts, on trails that require several thousand feet of climbing and on the flat land prarie trails, it holds its own!


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

Reign X.1 between 35 and 36 lbs


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

38 lbs. of light and burly build!


----------



## G-AIR (Jan 23, 2004)

Reamer said:


> Reign X.1 between 35 and 36 lbs


How would you compare the SXT and the Reign X. I have a Reign X and think it is a great bike. I am very happy with it. Just wondering what you think the big differences are and why did you switch?

Thanks for any imput.

TG


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

Coley said:


> No, it comes in 170mm form, i was gonna take the spacers out to raise the travel to 200mm but that would take away from the geometry i love, and THANKS SO MUCH ON THE COMPLIMENT all i hear around here are how stinky's are pieces of crap, outdated, weak etc. so ya appreciate the compliment


Your quite welcome. I personally have always loved the look of the stinkys. Heres my rig 2006 jamis diablo. I love this thing!!!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

ScBullitFr3rider said:


> This is my setup i first used, it was almost exactly 37.7 pounds on the scale....
> "girlfriend pictured in the background not included"


Very nice! Wish that was in my garage!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Tj Pope said:


> did you lower the travel on that 888?
> (nice bikes by the way lovin the stinky)


Stinkys come with 170mm 888.


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Build kit?*



euroford said:


> 36 pounds as shown. definitely a point to LW freeride bikes. very nimble, easy to flick around, can pedal it all day, bunnyhops up 4 stairs easily and i'm by no means a bunnyhop king.
> 
> i'm a fan of coil, but i'd guess if you went float/dhx air instead of van/coil it would be 90% as good and another 2 pounds lighter.


If you dont mind what cranks, brakes, hubs, wheels, you running? 36lbs is a sweet weight for a BR.


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

bmxconvert said:


> I've got a Travis Triple Ti bike stand as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love those bikes!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Bodhi3 said:


> If you dont mind what cranks, brakes, hubs, wheels, you running? 36lbs is a sweet weight for a BR.


FSA Gravity Moto-x or Gap or something. Saint brakes, Outlaw wheels re-laced with some DT bling.

Hope you didn't mind me answering for you.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> FSA Gravity Moto-x or Gap or something. Saint brakes, Outlaw wheels re-laced with some DT bling.
> 
> Hope you didn't mind me answering for you.


yup yup, along with thommy stem n post, answer protaper bars, pg990 11-34 cassette, blakspire 34t ring, mrp sys3 with the 34t bash, cane creek xcr headset, thats bout it. pretty standard nice components, nothin too crazy stupid lite.

i gots some dt5.1 rims sitting around, i'm thinkin i'll build them up with hadleys and sapim xrays pretty soon. also have a pg990 11-32 cassette i'm going to swap in when i get a new 32t ring.

the smaller drive and loosin another link from the chain will be a small but logical weight loss.


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

G-AIR said:


> How would you compare the SXT and the Reign X. I have a Reign X and think it is a great bike. I am very happy with it. Just wondering what you think the big differences are and why did you switch?
> 
> Thanks for any imput.
> 
> TG


 I didn't really have enough time on the SXT to give it a fair review however I really LOVE the X.1 and comparing the too I'd stick with the X.1. The SXT seemed like a pretty solid bike but the Reign holds it's own on most everything I've thrown at it. I bought the Reign to have a bit more of a trail worthy bike that can be pedaled to the top and ripped down. However, I've also used it on a few DH worthy categorical trails and so far it's held up to everything I've been willing to step up to! I've got more "AM" trail time on it but with just the switch of the tires and the lowering of the seat it's pretty stout on the burlier stuff. I don't do as much big air stuff anymore but the few gaps I've hit felt pretty solid. As for the SXT, I had it setup to ride trail, rode it on a DH trail once and just didn't like the feel of it. I'm a big guy though weight wise so anything too gnar I prefer a triple crown up front and more travel. But like I said, the X.1 surprised me yesterday on a DH trail I rode and short of dropping some big sh!t I think I'd be happy with it on just about anything. (xc to DH)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

euroford said:


> yup yup, along with thommy stem n post, answer protaper bars, pg990 11-34 cassette, blakspire 34t ring, mrp sys3 with the 34t bash, cane creek xcr headset, thats bout it. pretty standard nice components, nothin too crazy stupid lite.
> 
> i gots some dt5.1 rims sitting around, i'm thinkin i'll build them up with hadleys and sapim xrays pretty soon. also have a pg990 11-32 cassette i'm going to swap in when i get a new 32t ring.
> 
> the smaller drive and loosin another link from the chain will be a small but logical weight loss.


I've been meaning to swap from 36-18 on the hardtail to 25-12. But I need new cranks to run the microdrive.

Sapim X-rays, eh? Going all out. Those spokes are pricey. Heheh, I got a set of Hadleys you can buy... they come attached to rims! Haha.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

they aren't that pricey really. at least not as so when you can build your own wheels and don't have to pay another shmo.

diety's new crankset looks PIMP. i'm going to just have to get one along with the micro drive setup for my current dj bike in progress.

what rims do you have those hadleys on? i really do love my outlaw wheels, they really work great and are such a bargain, but the low engagement hubs are starting to really piss me off.


----------

